# Longines Conquest 36MM on a MAN!



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)

Lately I have been on a small watch kick.. I really love the 35-37mm size range on my small wrists. I've always liked the conquest range of watches, but haven't ever had one. Since l have been focusing my watch browsing time on smaller watches I came across the "ladies" 36mm Conquest.. In the plain black and silver faces, its looks pretty much like a smaller mans watch. Am I nuts for even considering buying one of these? This would have to be an online purchase as I know I don't have the stones to walk into an AD and ask to try on the 'ladies' conquest 

Talk me in, or out of this craziness!

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

Where are you seeing this watch? A quick perusal of a GM site that carries Longines and all i saw were 29mm versions (without crown) of this watch. Is it 36mm including the crown? If so, i'd say that's a pretty small watch.


----------



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)

I think its an older style, but its around. Authenticwatchs.com has them..

100% sure I do not want the 29mm.


----------



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)




----------



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)

CONQUEST - L3.378.4.58.6

I think this is the model # for the black face..


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

I think only vintage divers, dress, etc look good under 37 anything modern which you can clearly tell this is is a no go. Knowing that I'm wearing a watch meant for ladies is also a no for me.


Its up to you since your wearing it but a pro, is that it's probably cheaper. It depends how big your wrist is, below 6.5 maybe you can swing it. Good luck op.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

I have the 39mm version and it wears fairly large due to the big dial, long lugs and crown guards. It wears more like a 40-41mm to my eyes. The 36mm might just work in that it would wear like a 38mm, after all, the Rolex Explorer should be 36mm as well.

However, I see some potential issues with this particular model. The hands are relatively shorter than they are on the 39mm model, giving it a bit of a feminine flair. The second hand of the 39mm is just short of touching the chapter ring, and the minute hand is proportionately beefier and reaches beyond halfway the length of the minute indices, if that makes sense. I think shorter and thinner hands take something of its sporty masculine character away. So probably better to gather all your courage and try before you buy!

Another issue for me would be that I don't think you can find this model in 36mm as an auto, only quartz.


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

This is a current model. I was considering the 39mm, but on my wrist it wore enormous. If only the 36mm was available with 2892...

I used to own Conquest VHP 200m and at 37mm it was perfect. The non-tapering bracelet of the 36mm conquest should help it look not so small.


----------



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)

That's what I was thinking... The designs lends itself to probably working in my mind.. Longines Explorer.. Maybe after a couple beers I'll go try it on and snap some pics, and get some on wrist impressions.. Stay tuned.


----------



## t900 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi trying to find out the weight of this watch, can you help? With & without braclet.


----------



## LotusJones (May 19, 2016)

I seriously thought about the same watch and size when I was on a Rolex Explorer kick awhile back. The phase passed for me, for now, but I still think it's a good idea!


----------



## LotusJones (May 19, 2016)

If I may add one thing... I bought my wife a hydroconquest a year ago and we've both been really pleased with how great it looks in any scenario and how well it's held up/kept time. I bought full price from the Longines website as there are no ADs near me and don't regret it...


----------



## superultramega (Feb 24, 2016)

I vote no, the 12 and 6 are too big. Plenty of other similar sized watches that are more visually appealing. Just one man's opinion.


----------



## Ty Ku (Feb 1, 2014)

Nothing wrong with liking a smaller size watch. Heck, my Rolex Date is only 34mm which is my smallest watch, and my Sisu Bravado is 55mm. And i rotate both frequently.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

First thought was "that's just nuts"... then I remembered reading a short article not too long ago that showed that women these days are a heavy as men were (on average) in the 1960's.
That would imply to me that the wrist of the average woman is larger and with the trend of larger watches, that would tend to imply woman's watches should be a bit larger these days then in years prior.

I see no reason why that watch wouldn't work if it fits your wrist. If you like it, rock on. It would look silly on mine, but I have a 7.75" wrist that is fairly flat.


----------



## nevermind (Feb 24, 2014)

I have the 41mm version of that watch and while I love it, it wears much bigger than the number. I'd say 36mm would be comparable to an Explorer, though personally I'd probably settle on the 39mm.


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

If anyone can add some wrist shots of the 36mm, that would be great. I'm settling on the 39 as my Explorer replacement (need a date function) but, as the owner of 6.5inch matchsticks on a good day, I'd be curious to see how the 36 plays out before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Seikolifer (Sep 6, 2021)

Bro it's been a long time lol but I'm eyeing the 36mm conquest too. What did you end up purchasing ?


----------

